# Modified irblast to send Sky+ record and/or Pin



## Tony Hoyle

This is the script I've mentioned a couple of times. It's essentially irblast but with two extra options:

1. If recording is on an HD channel, tell Sky+ to keep a copy in HD.
2. If recording is between 5:30am and 8pm on a movie channel, sends a pin (0000 is ideal for this as it's a nonexistant 4-digit radio channel, just in case the pin request isn't required).

I also disabled sending backup and the extra channel change by default (can be reenabled by setting an option).

Options are all settable in Blast_SkyPlusDigiBox.itcl and Blast_SkyDigiBox.itcl. Should be fairly self explanatory.

Unzip the files and ftp them (in binary mode) into /var/hack/ir on the Tivo.

See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=167585 for details of the original version.

Edit: Updated to incorporate changes posted in the thread.


----------



## blindlemon

That's great - I'll give it a try as soon as I've changed my pin to 0000


----------



## -MC-

I`d like to try this but I need an idiots guide to installing it - looking at the original instructions it says :

How to install

Copy ir_1.2.1.tar to the TiVo using binary mode FTP then:

I`m stuck already at the first line ! Which file do you copy it to?

I have a Cachecard, 2 x 250gb drive and the software etc all courtesy of

Blindlemon, but need a bit of help so can anyone point me to a guide  ?


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Just unzip the zip file and ftp the files in binary mode to /var/hack/ir

I guess I could make a tar.. I usually uncompress everything on the Win box and ftp it across individually so it never occurred to me.

thinks... I wonder if a shar would work?


----------



## -MC-

Thanks Tony, I`ll give it a go


----------



## -MC-

Sorry - probable just me, I have no file called "ir" in var/hack do i need to create it ?

I have : bin, scripts, setup, tivoweb-tcl

I`m using SmartFTP

Any help anyone


----------



## blindlemon

Yes, create the directory in /var/hack. It may be easiest to do it via telnet, eg. 

cd /var/hack
mkdir ir


----------



## -MC-

Thanks for the help Blindlemon :up:


----------



## -MC-

OK files in place - Tonys readme says

# Installing
#
# Copy to /var/hack/ir
# then
# chmod 755 /var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl
#
# Run with:
# /var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl [option]...
#
# Stop with:
# /var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl -stop 
#
# Run from rc.sysinit.author with the -forcestart flag:
# Ê/var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl -forcestart [option]... >> dev/null &

How do i get it to run on bootup?

Any help  ?


----------



## Raisltin Majere

cd /etc/rc.d

joe rc.sysinit.author

add the line in your post


----------



## -MC-

this line - ?

# Ê/var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl -forcestart [option]... >> dev/null &

Do i need to modify it ?

Sorry showing my ignorance 

Thanks


----------



## -MC-

Anyone ?


----------



## Raisltin Majere

I'm not sure what that funny Ê is, but yeah


----------



## Raisltin Majere

oh, and you'll obviously have to change [option] to the options you want.

I don't use this or its previous incarnations so can't help with that, sorry.

And I think # will denote a comment in your sysinit.author so you'll probably have to remove that


----------



## -MC-

OK, thanks for that


----------



## blindlemon

Sorry MC, I wasn't around this evening


----------



## -MC-

blindlemon said:


> Sorry MC, I wasn't around this evening


No problem and thanks ,

I`ve got it working...only tried a couple of recordings so far, need to find some movies to try out the 0000 pin


----------



## -MC-

OK first (pre 8pm) movie failed to record, studying what Tivo recorded and the Sky HD box had it looks like this:

Sky HD started recording just before the film (so the record signal had been sent)
then after about 10 seconds the screen comes up requesting pin, the pin is entered, but just before the first digit is entered the red "R" flashes up very briefly on the left of the screen. This seams to have interupted the recording.

From the planner (while the film was still in progress) a message showed "press R to continue recording" so the second "record" signal stopped the recording.

Tivo contiued on to record the whole film, which when you think about it is quite an achievment as the film required a pin  .

Edit - just had a play with the Sky HD "record" using the remote - It seems that only one press of Record is required if the "banner" at the bottom of the screen is showing, the box will accept a second press without any ill effects providing the "banner" at the bottom of the screen is *not showing*....If it is the recording gets cancelled


----------



## Tony Hoyle

My SkyHD box requires two presses of record - it always ignores just one. Sounds like yours only needs one? Wierd. I always figured it was some kind of Sky+ thing to stop accidental recordings. 

Maybe there's a setting somewhere? Worst case we'll end up comparing firmware versions and I'll have to document it..


----------



## -MC-

Tony Hoyle said:


> My SkyHD box requires two presses of record - it always ignores just one. Sounds like yours only needs one? Wierd. I always figured it was some kind of Sky+ thing to stop accidental recordings.
> 
> Maybe there's a setting somewhere? Worst case we'll end up comparing firmware versions and I'll have to document it..


Hi Tony, no mine requires two presses as well, the key to this seems to be that:

The first press brings up the "banner" at the bottom of the screen
the second press makes it record,

The problem comes when the pin request has allready raised the banner and so the second press cancels the recording. Other keys on the remote also bring up the banner - for example the "select" button, this might work better - First press - "Select" Second press - "record"

Works tested with the remote at least


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Can you try the version I've just posted? That does Select,Record and might work better.


----------



## -MC-

Will do - thanks


----------



## -MC-

First (and only so far) test of the new version _pre 8pm _ on movie channel went well, its a bit hard to test because of the limited time available when the pin is in force, Ive now set the Sky HD to require pin on all pre 8pm movie channels for testing purposes, but you`re still limited to 5.30 to 8 pm on the irblast. If you look at the schedules, Sky HD 9 and 10 start pin protection at 11am or 12.55 now, so would be worth extending the timespan to suit.

Normal Sky HD programs have recorded every time so far over about 15 tests 

I`ve set up for two films tonight pre 8pm using the pin number, so lets see how that goes


----------



## Tony Hoyle

It's 5.30am to 8pm, based on other comments as to when the pin comes into force, so no matter how far SM9 gets extended it should work.

The only wrinkle is BST... need to work out what happens to the Tivo clock then. There's months to worry about that though.


----------



## wonderboy

Will this modified version work with a standard sky digibox? I would like the 2nd channel change and the PIN on movie channels, but I don't have SKY+ so would the additional gubbins screw up my recordings?

Thanks


----------



## Tony Hoyle

On a standard sky (and sky+) digibox they already pushed out a modification that allows you to switch it off (so I'm told, anyway). This is really aimed at SkyHD.


----------



## wonderboy

Hi Tony,

I already use IRblast for sending the 2nd channel change, but it would be great to use the "send PIN" on the movie channels - how easy would it be to modify your new script to just do that?

cheers,

Peter.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

You'd have to put back support for non-sky+ codes and then modify them so they had the pin code in them. OTOH as I said it should be unnecessary - on a standard sky box you can switch the pin off anyway. They even just pushed out an update for SkyHD to allow this (except I haven't got it yet.. grr..).

Try Parental controls >other restrictions>PIN on Pre water shed playback on the Sky box.

Running my script at the same time as the old one probably won't work.. apart from the fact they're written to work at the same location, you don't want too many apps sending IR at the same time, otherwise stuff will get confused.


----------



## wonderboy

AH sorry I thought you meant update to remove the red dot! I will check tonight if the PIN option has now appeared on my digibox, in which case it will be switched off ASAP!!

thanks


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Version 0.1.0. Added files for standard Sky digiboxes. Completely untested as I don't have one of those (or at least not one with a paired card that I could test the pin option on).


----------



## -MC-

Hi Tony,

The main problem with the Sky pin request (as I`ve discovered recently) is that its unpredictable, if the Sky HD box asks for the pin late for example - the modded irblast has already put in the 0000 pin and gets ignored as "Channel Unavailable"

My solution to this is to go into Parental Control, go to - 4. Channel Restrictions and *lock all of the Movie channels* .That way the Sky box reliably asks for the pin as soon as you change to one of the locked (Movie) channels - day or night

I know you dont use this module yourself now but I wondered if you could do a slightly modified version which would enter the 0000 pin regardless of time.

It would be a very usefull improvement for all of us struggling with the pin problem.

Thanks

-MC-


----------



## dybuk

-MC- said:


> Hi Tony,
> I know you dont use this module yourself now but I wondered if you could do a slightly modified version which would enter the 0000 pin regardless of time.
> -MC-


If I had to guess open up Blast_SkyDigiBox.itcl

and change :

# If time is between 5:30am and 8pm and we are on a movie channel, send 0000 as the pin

set time [clock seconds]
set hour [clock format $time -format %H]
set minute [clock format $time -format %M]

set in_protected_time [expr ($hour > 5 && $hour < 20) || ($hour == 5 && $minute >= 30)]

set okformovie [expr [string first $chnum \"$irblast_option_movielist\"] >= 0 && $irblast_option_pindelay && $in_protected_time]

to :

set okformovie [expr [string first $chnum \"$irblast_option_movielist\"] >= 0 && $irblast_option_pindelay]


----------



## GeoffT

Does this also include a change to enable the four-digit radio channel codes to be sent as a second channel change part way into a recording? I'm currently using the previous iteration and it fails to send the leading zero, which means I end up with a TV recording instead (e.g. a recording of R4 changes to Channel 4 one minute in).

GeoffT.


----------



## Automan

What is a good / easy program to edit the contents of Blast_SkyDigiBox.itcl either on your PC or directly on Tivo?

Just been trying the irblast today but note the list of movie channels needs a "tweak" to include all Sky movie channels and TCM.

Also, how well does this solution generally work when it comes to a pin movie?

Automan.


----------



## Automan

Hi, I have just tried vim from http://www.vim.org which seems to maintain the files format okay.

Automan.


Automan said:


> What is a good / easy program to edit the contents of Blast_SkyDigiBox.itcl either on your PC or directly on Tivo?
> 
> Just been trying the irblast today but note the list of movie channels needs a "tweak" to include all Sky movie channels and TCM.
> 
> Also, how well does this solution generally work when it comes to a pin movie?
> 
> Automan.


----------



## mrtickle

Automan said:


> Also, how well does this solution generally work when it comes to a pin movie?


I had a problems with missing digits (caused by /sbin/irtest misbehaving), so I beefed it up a bit when I used it.

1. In irblast.tcl, change "set ms 400" to "set ms 1000" in both places that it appears. (The irblast_option_keydelay variable isn't used in the latest version).

2. Use -MC- and dybuk's solutions above for getting the digibox to reliably ask for a PIN every time.

3. in Blast_SkyDigiBox.itcl change the PIN line near the top to
set ::irblast_option_pin "00000000"

4. Use EndPad with start padding to 2 minutes, and configure irblast_option_pindelay in this script to 1 minute. You'll then get a recording with a PIN prompt 2 minutes before the film, and the PIN being entered 1 minute before the film.

HTH


----------



## -MC-

I use EditPad Lite which works well and is free -

http://www.editpadpro.com/editpadlite.html

.


----------



## Automan

Today not much joy
A movie that started at 06:20 failed 
From what I could see no zeroes were put on screen 
Is this because Tivo uses UTC and thus irblast thinks it's 05:20 which is before the default time it kicks in?

Later attempts all failed with 00000000 just being entered on a blue screen.

It seems a standard Sky box will only take the pin when the pin banner is being displayed.

I am going to try pindelay at 0 so I assume the pin will be entered the moment Tivo changes channel.

Automan.


----------



## Automan

Wrong, 0 seems to make it never issue the pin, will play some more 

pindelay is value in minutes for delay but not zero....

Automan.


----------



## Automan

I thought I would try this....

Perhaps a bit messy but will check results.

# If time is between 4am and 8pm (UTC) and we are on a movie channel, send 0000 as the pin three times

set time [clock seconds]
set hour [clock format $time -format %H]
set minute [clock format $time -format %M]

set in_protected_time [expr ($hour > 4 && $hour < 20)]

set okformovie [expr [string first $chnum \"$irblast_option_movielist\"] >= 0 && $irblast_option_pindelay && $in_protected_time]

if { $okformovie && $elapsedmins == $irblast_option_pindelay } {
SendPin $chnum $irblast_option_pin
after 10000
SendPin $chnum $irblast_option_pin
after 10000
SendPin $chnum $irblast_option_pin

Different delay values between sends may be an idea and I assume these are milliseconds?

I am hoping at least one of the times it sends the pin the box will be ready to accept it.

Automan.


----------



## -MC-

Automan said:


> Today not much joy
> A movie that started at 06:20 failed
> From what I could see no zeroes were put on screen
> Is this because Tivo uses UTC and thus irblast thinks it's 05:20 which is before the default time it kicks in?
> 
> Later attempts all failed with 00000000 just being entered on a blue screen.
> 
> *It seems a standard Sky box will only take the pin when the pin banner is being displayed.*
> 
> I am going to try pindelay at 0 so I assume the pin will be entered the moment Tivo changes channel.
> 
> Automan.


Thats true of Sky+ and HD too

.


----------



## -MC-

Automan said:


> Today not much joy
> A movie that started at 06:20 failed
> From what I could see no zeroes were put on screen
> Is this because Tivo uses UTC and thus irblast thinks it's 05:20 which is before the default time it kicks in?
> 
> Later attempts all failed with 00000000 just being entered on a blue screen.
> 
> It seems a standard Sky box will only take the pin when the pin banner is being displayed.
> 
> *I am going to try pindelay at 0 so I assume the pin will be entered the moment Tivo changes channel.*
> 
> Automan.


That turns off the pin entry

Out of interest why are you putting in eight zeros,
you only need four 

I have a modified version of irblast (based on the one in this thread) that I have been using for some months quite successfully, but Im not sure how to upload it.

Its a bit belt and braces, but it puts in the pin in one minute intervals for eight minutes to cover any delay in the pin banner showing up. Any pin entry after the successful pin entry just flashes up "channel unavailable"

It also sets the Sky+HD to record movie channels and HD channels, waiting eight minutes before it enters "record" on the HD box - Nothing is missed as the buffer on the HD box has the previous minutes.

Edit - I also use Endpad to bring the whole process forward by 1 minute

.


----------



## Automan

Your version sounds of interest...

To attach a small zip file reply to this message

The option for attachments is in the lower window below your actual message you are editing. "Additional Options"

You will see the option "Manage Attachments"

Many Thanks

Automan.


-MC- said:


> I have a modified version of irblast (based on the one in this thread) that I have been using for some months quite successfully, but Im not sure how to upload it.
> 
> Its a bit belt and braces, but it puts in the pin in one minute intervals for eight minutes to cover any delay in the pin banner showing up. Any pin entry after the successful pin entry just flashes up "channel unavailable"
> 
> It also sets the Sky+HD to record movie channels and HD channels, waiting eight minutes before it enters "record" on the HD box - Nothing is missed as the buffer on the HD box has the previous minutes.
> 
> Edit - I also use Endpad to bring the whole process forward by 1 minute
> 
> .


----------



## Automan

No problems at recording start but on one channel pin protection was off for adverts etc and then on again so the next channel change failed 

Today pacelink are now offering a cheaper wizpin for standard digibox only and pin 0000

http://www.keshelectrics.co.uk/

WizPin - fixed PIN SPECIAL OFFER £ 35.24inc



> The WizPin connects to the RF2 outlet on the Sky Digibox and makes the Digibox go to a specific channel after a mains interruption or a software update. If the Digibox requests a PIN for viewing the WizPin enters the pre-programmed PIN.
> 
> We have been able to get a deal on a pre-programmed '0000' PIN model for a limited time.
> (Please note that this PIN cannot be changed and this unit does not operate with Sky+)
> 
> This version is only available for a standard Digibox and is supplied pre-programmed with a '0000' PIN.


Delivered price is : £40.53

Remember your rf2link needs passthru power for this to work and they offer a swap if you have one that does not.

Automan.


----------



## -MC-

Ok Automan, this is the modified SkyPlusDigiBox.itcl file, just replace the original with this one


Most of the functions can be altered or turned of as required


----------



## Automan

Many thanks.
Will tweak/change for a standard sky box and give it a try.

Automan.


-MC- said:


> Ok Automan, this is the modified SkyPlusDigiBox.itcl file, just replace the original with this one
> 
> Most of the functions can be altered or turned of as required


----------



## -MC-

Your welcome, let me know how you get on  

.


----------



## Automan

Yesterday the latest mod got 4 starts okay but again failed to change to a none pin channel because the pin banner was back up as the channel tivo was last on had changed it's parental level.

Today my wizpin arrived but I have another problem...

It seems my Panasonic TU-DBB40 digibox is playing up with picture going all blocky even when fed from another dish and on every channel - yes I pressed aux to rule out Tivo 

Anyway wizpin has poor instructions and does not even say what to do with the scart connection which I assume goes in vcr out.

Despite my picture problems it does work and issues the pin the second time the pin banner comes up and of course does it anytime the pin comes up.

New pace digibox DS445NB on order and just been despatched and with luck will arrive this Friday.

Automan.


----------



## cleudo

Automan said:


> No problems at recording start but on one channel pin protection was off for adverts etc and then on again so the next channel change failed
> 
> Today pacelink are now offering a cheaper wizpin for standard digibox only and pin 0000
> 
> http://www.keshelectrics.co.uk/
> 
> WizPin - fixed PIN SPECIAL OFFER £ 35.24inc
> 
> Delivered price is : £40.53
> 
> Remember your rf2link needs passthru power for this to work and they offer a swap if you have one that does not.
> 
> Automan.


That looks a very clever gizmo - I wonder what it's looking for in the video... a blue box in about the right place for a pin request?

Could be vulnerable to a tweak by Sky maybe though - are they updatable?


----------



## Automan

I have had my new DS445NB digibox about three hours now (delivery time 25hrs from order) and all seems well once I set contrast to low rather than medium - whites too bright.

Why the box needs an illuminated Sky logo heaven knows 

wizpin seems the easy answer and I suppose would also be okay if didgbox is used with MCE.

Unit seems to send two IR codes to box before pin which I assume are to make sure the pin entry banner is onscreen.

My snag is my rf2link in none pacelink one so I may try and mod it myself by linking in to out so I can use it with wizpin.

At the moment got the old wand tapped on top of white digibox which looks really odd plus the new box is all curved in shape 

Automan.


----------



## -MC-

Automan said:


> Yesterday the *latest mod got 4 starts okay but again failed to change to a none pin channel because the pin banner was back up* as the channel tivo was last on had changed it's parental level.
> 
> Today my wizpin arrived but I have another problem...
> 
> It seems my Panasonic TU-DBB40 digibox is playing up with picture going all blocky even when fed from another dish and on every channel - yes I pressed aux to rule out Tivo
> 
> Anyway wizpin has poor instructions and does not even say what to do with the scart connection which I assume goes in vcr out.
> 
> Despite my picture problems it does work and issues the pin the second time the pin banner comes up and of course does it anytime the pin comes up.
> 
> New pace digibox DS445NB on order and just been despatched and with luck will arrive this Friday.
> 
> Automan.


I don't have this problem as I am using Tivo code set 20017 with Sky+. This enters the "Sky" button code before the channel codes, and this removes the pin banner allowing the channel change codes to be entered correctly

.


----------



## cleudo

Should IR blast work on a manual recording? I've installed it and it runs ok, but when I go to a pin-protected channel and hit record, it just stays on the PIN screen - no numbers entered.

I'm using a sky+ box with 20017 codes and a pin of 2460 (an unavailable channel - sky won't let you set a pin beginning with zero now)


----------



## DaveBrown

Automan said:


> No problems at recording start but on one channel pin protection was off for adverts etc and then on again so the next channel change failed
> 
> Today pacelink are now offering a cheaper wizpin for standard digibox only and pin 0000
> 
> http://www.keshelectrics.co.uk/
> 
> WizPin - fixed PIN SPECIAL OFFER £ 35.24inc
> 
> Delivered price is : £40.53
> 
> Remember your rf2link needs passthru power for this to work and they offer a swap if you have one that does not.
> 
> Automan.


Thanks - this prompted me to get another for my parents house, cost me a lot
less than the first one..... (but it does work really well, no regrets)


----------



## -MC-

cleudo said:


> Should IR blast work on a manual recording? I've installed it and it runs ok, *but when I go to a pin-protected channel and hit record*, it just stays on the PIN screen - no numbers entered.
> 
> I'm using a sky+ box with 20017 codes and a pin of 2460 (an unavailable channel - *sky won't let you set a pin beginning with zero now*)


No it wont work if you just press record, but if you think about it, if you are in front of your tv and press record, you can also enter your pin  . It will work on all scheduled recordings, or if you go to "record by time" "record by channel" etc.

You can still set your pin to 0000 from your Sky box, go to services - parental control - change pin.

.


----------



## cleudo

-MC- said:


> No it wont work if you just press record, but if you think about it, if you are in front of your tv and press record, you can also enter your pin  . It will work on all scheduled recordings, or if you go to "record by time" "record by channel" etc.


Good to know - thanks.



-MC- said:


> You can still set your pin to 0000 from your Sky box, go to services - parental control - change pin.


Not on my Sky+ box you can't... If you try that, a banner comes up saying call customer services to alter your PIN.

I logged onto MySky on the website which lets you change your PIN from there, but the website won't let you enter a leading zero on your PIN.

Have you tried changing your PIN lately? Maybe I have a more recent software update (I got a new Sky+ box about 3 months ago)


----------



## -MC-

cleudo said:


> Good to know - thanks.
> 
> Not on my Sky+ box you can't... If you try that, a banner comes up saying call customer services to alter your PIN.
> 
> I logged onto MySky on the website which lets you change your PIN from there, but the website won't let you enter a leading zero on your PIN.
> 
> Have you tried changing your PIN lately? Maybe I have a more recent software update (I got a new Sky+ box about 3 months ago)


I'm using a Sky+HD box - I've tried changing the pin to 0000 today with no problems...Strange

.


----------



## DaveBrown

cleudo said:


> Should IR blast work on a manual recording? I've installed it and it runs ok, but when I go to a pin-protected channel and hit record, it just stays on the PIN screen - no numbers entered.
> 
> I'm using a sky+ box with 20017 codes and a pin of 2460 (an unavailable channel - sky won't let you set a pin beginning with zero now)


My dad had no difficulty changing the pin to 0000, I don't think he had to phone sky to do it. He records quite a lot of daytime films and digs them out weeks later. The wizpin works great for him, even with manual recordings. :up:


----------



## Automan

Is your phone line connected to your Sky+ box?
Will it let you change the PIN to another random number of your choice?

Phone line IS required to change PIN so box can update Sky servers with your new PIN.

Automan.


cleudo said:


> Not on my Sky+ box you can't... If you try that, a banner comes up saying call customer services to alter your PIN.


----------



## cleudo

Ahhh - that'll be why then.

I'll dig out my phone cable tonight.

It would've been helpful if the sky box had actually said that!


----------



## gazter

sorry to bring back to life an old thread, asking a kind of obvious question. Have installed irblast, to primarily force skyhd box to record hd material while on hd channels, but i seem to be having a teething problem....

On the instructions it says to launch:
/var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl [option]

its fine, except, what is the option i should be using?? I also have endpad, would that interfere?

thanks


----------



## glenbo

Hi all,

Sorry being really thick. Having installed tivo with the DotZapper for a standard sky digital box, if I now install the WizPin do I lose the DotZapper functionality? 

I'm presuming I have to replace the DotZapper with the WizPin?

Thanks


----------



## Automan

WizPin I think sends an IR blast every so often and I suspect any other object sending IR could confuse the operation of WizPin.

DotZaping is best now set to auto timeout in the Sky boxes menu.

Also and device using RF2 for power must bee a through feed version to power WizPin.

Automan.


glenbo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry being really thick. Having installed tivo with the DotZapper for a standard sky digital box, if I now install the WizPin do I lose the DotZapper functionality?
> 
> I'm presuming I have to replace the DotZapper with the WizPin?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## glenbo

Hi thanks for the advice, still being thick how do I tell if the rf2 is the through feed version?


----------



## PhilG

Tony Hoyle said:


> This is the script I've mentioned a couple of times. It's essentially irblast but with two extra options:
> 
> 1. If recording is on an HD channel, tell Sky+ to keep a copy in HD.
> 2. If recording is between 5:30am and 8pm on a movie channel, sends a pin (0000 is ideal for this as it's a nonexistant 4-digit radio channel, just in case the pin request isn't required).
> 
> I also disabled sending backup and the extra channel change by default (can be reenabled by setting an option).
> 
> Options are all settable in Blast_SkyPlusDigiBox.itcl and Blast_SkyDigiBox.itcl. Should be fairly self explanatory.
> 
> Unzip the files and ftp them (in binary mode) into /var/hack/ir on the Tivo.
> 
> See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=167585 for details of the original version.


Couple of quick questions

1. Has anyone tested this with Sky (not + or HD) and can feed back please?
2. Does it work with a SkyEye?

Thanks


----------



## -MC-

PhilG said:


> Couple of quick questions
> 
> 1. Has anyone tested this with Sky (not + or HD) and can feed back please?
> 2. Does it work with a SkyEye?
> 
> Thanks


1/ Why not give it a try - just make sure you install Blast_SkyDigiBox.itcl. and not Blast_Sky*Plus*DigiBox.itcl

2/ SkyEye should be no problem

Or you could get WizPin - that works - http://www.keshelectrics.co.uk/

.

.


----------



## Automan

Typically the rf2Link device will have a "dymo tape" label on it saying "rf2Link".

One with through power says "rf2Link TP"

Another test is with an Ohm Meter testing between the centre aerial connection in and out.

If this read low, less than a couple of ohms it is a through power device.

Automan.


glenbo said:


> Hi thanks for the advice, still being thick how do I tell if the rf2 is the through feed version?


----------



## gazter

gazter said:


> sorry to bring back to life an old thread, asking a kind of obvious question. Have installed irblast, to primarily force skyhd box to record hd material while on hd channels, but i seem to be having a teething problem....
> 
> On the instructions it says to launch:
> /var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl [option]
> 
> its fine, except, what is the option i should be using?? I also have endpad, would that interfere?
> 
> thanks


anyone for this? I have read the instructions, maybe i am just a bit thick but the programme is not setting up the skyhd to record...


----------



## gazter

i seem to have it working at the moment.....


----------



## glenbo

Thanks Automan, the one I have is the TP version.

Again thanks for the advice, i'll be off ordering one of these tonight!


----------



## gazter

having trouble working out how to delay the record and the pin entry with irblast, to make it work with endpad.... Anyone point out the obvious for me??
PS. for the novice, it might be a good idea to update the hd and movie channel list in the original download...


----------



## Mark Bennett

gazter said:


> sorry to bring back to life an old thread, asking a kind of obvious question. Have installed irblast, to primarily force skyhd box to record hd material while on hd channels, but i seem to be having a teething problem....
> 
> On the instructions it says to launch:
> /var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl [option]
> 
> its fine, except, what is the option i should be using?? I also have endpad, would that interfere?
> 
> thanks


I'm now in the same position. I can't work out what to put in as the option.
I only want to enable the record on HD bit - I don't sub to the Movie channels so don't need the Pin thing. What did you do in the end?


----------



## gazter

Mark Bennett said:


> I'm now in the same position. I can't work out what to put in as the option.
> I only want to enable the record on HD bit - I don't sub to the Movie channels so don't need the Pin thing. What did you do in the end?


I have upped the modified blast_skyplusdigibox, it seems to be working for me now with a five minute delay and with endpad, as well as all the current hd channels. It will include the movie channels, but as long as they are deselected in the tivo channels regular menu they wont be used......


----------



## Mark Bennett

That's great - You've updated the list of channels I see :up:

So I just run it without specifying options?


----------



## pauly

i've just installed this and have ended up with one minor problem. it doesn't actually do anything! hope there's a simple answer for this or something obvious i haven't done.

i have a grundig digibox and am trying to install this script so it enters 0000 every time it changes to a movie channel.

this is what i've done:
extracted irblast_pin_0.1.0 and ftp'd (binary mode) to var\hack\ir
gave permission and started up as per directions.
it claims to be running ok and the log file agrees.

so when record something on a movie channel (one of the ones in the list) on a manual recording, should it not enter the pin at that point? or 1 minute later maybe?

Only thing i can think of is i'm missing the right Blast_xxxxx.itcl file. How do i know if this is the reason? how do i know which one i need? fwiw my box is a grundig 283_527 (as per sky system details screen) and its only a couple of weeks old.

thanks

Paul


----------



## gazter

pauly said:


> i've just installed this and have ended up with one minor problem. it doesn't actually do anything! hope there's a simple answer for this or something obvious i haven't done.
> 
> i have a grundig digibox and am trying to install this script so it enters 0000 every time it changes to a movie channel.
> 
> this is what i've done:
> extracted irblast_pin_0.1.0 and ftp'd (binary mode) to var\hack\ir
> gave permission and started up as per directions.
> it claims to be running ok and the log file agrees.
> 
> so when record something on a movie channel (one of the ones in the list) on a manual recording, should it not enter the pin at that point? or 1 minute later maybe?
> 
> Only thing i can think of is i'm missing the right Blast_xxxxx.itcl file. How do i know if this is the reason? how do i know which one i need? fwiw my box is a grundig 283_527 (as per sky system details screen) and its only a couple of weeks old.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Paul


Did you remember to change your tivo ir control to the right one, ie the SKY 20017 or 20016 whichever is relevant. Without that it wont work, ie if you have it set for grundig 20016 it wont work.


----------



## pauly

> Did you remember to change your tivo ir control to the right one, ie the SKY 20017 or 20016 whichever is relevant. Without that it wont work, ie if you have it set for grundig 20016 it wont work.


Not sure what you mean... tivo controls my sky box just fine; i haven't changed anything in any script regarding ir codes.


----------



## gazter

pauly said:


> Not sure what you mean... tivo controls my sky box just fine; i haven't changed anything in any script regarding ir codes.


For the irblast to kick in, you need to make sure that the ircodes you are using for tivo are SKY. ie Press tivo, messages and setup, recorder and phone setup the set top box must be "Sky Digital" not grundig or pace, or the many others that work with sky, then you have to chose the relevant code, in my case for skyhd its 20017. The code you choose must match the necessary tcl file that you transfer over.


----------



## Mark Bennett

Mark Bennett said:


> That's great - You've updated the list of channels I see :up:
> 
> So I just run it without specifying options?


Well, for anyone else wondering, that's what I finally did.

It appears to work fine for what I wanted - which was just to get the HD box to record if the programme is on an HD channel.

I set up the Tivo to record "basic" recordings of whatever I wan t on HD, and the HD box records on the relevant HD channel. So no problems with clashes between the Sky and Tivo recordings, the Tivo controls the lot. 

Thanks to gazter for the updated script.:up:


----------



## gazter

Mark Bennett said:


> Well, for anyone else wondering, that's what I finally did.
> 
> It appears to work fine for what I wanted - which was just to get the HD box to record if the programme is on an HD channel.
> 
> I set up the Tivo to record "basic" recordings of whatever I wan t on HD, and the HD box records on the relevant HD channel. So no problems with clashes between the Sky and Tivo recordings, the Tivo controls the lot.
> 
> Thanks to gazter for the updated script.:up:


no problem.... Having absolutely no idea about it whatsoever..... after trial and error i got it working. It does seem to be reliable and spot on now.....


----------



## hewittcw

I apologise in advance for my novicity but this is how far I've got (if anyone replies to this post please assume I know very little about setting options or modifying .itcl files etc):
Created the ir directory and copied the contents of the extracted archive there.

Limits of competence were then breached 

Basic help anyone?

Chris


----------



## Mark Bennett

Assuming you mean you copied the files to the ir directory you've created on your Tivo...?

Then just telnet to the tivo and run using
/var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl


----------



## hewittcw

Thanks but when I run that I get the following:

TiVo: {/var/hack/ir} % /var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl
bash: /var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl: No such file or directory

The files are there:
TiVo: {/var/hack/ir} % dir
Blast_20006.itcl Blast_SkyDigiBox.itcl
Blast_20010.itcl Blast_SkyPlusDigiBox.itcl
Blast_20016.itcl irblast.tcl
Blast_20017.itcl readme.txt

Must be missing something?

Chris


----------



## hewittcw

Oh and I forgot to mention that my Sky digibox (not Sky+) is an Amstrad model.

Chris :up:


----------



## gazter

hewittcw said:


> Thanks but when I run that I get the following:
> 
> TiVo: {/var/hack/ir} % /var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl
> bash: /var/hack/ir/irblast.tcl: No such file or directory
> 
> The files are there:
> TiVo: {/var/hack/ir} % dir
> Blast_20006.itcl Blast_SkyDigiBox.itcl
> Blast_20010.itcl Blast_SkyPlusDigiBox.itcl
> Blast_20016.itcl irblast.tcl
> Blast_20017.itcl readme.txt
> 
> Must be missing something?
> 
> Chris


Sometimes windows can do funny things to extensions. Use cuteftp to get across, delete the ir folder, make it again, make sure you have binary transfer set and send the files over again, and see what happens.


----------



## hewittcw

OK so now I get a report that IRBlast is running  What configuration do I need to do for my Amstrad Sky Digibox?

Chris


----------



## pauly

gazter said:


> For the irblast to kick in, you need to make sure that the ircodes you are using for tivo are SKY. ie Press tivo, messages and setup, recorder and phone setup the set top box must be "Sky Digital" not grundig or pace, or the many others that work with sky, then you have to chose the relevant code, in my case for skyhd its 20017. The code you choose must match the necessary tcl file that you transfer over.


it worked!! a thousand thanks!!


----------



## hewittcw

So now I have selected the right controller and I am using the correct code file but still no pin code. Should I be specifying an option when I run the irblast.tcl program? If so what option?

So near yet so far 

Chris


----------



## hewittcw

Ohh I just realised that it's after the watershed so the program won't send codes now.....am I right?

Chris


----------



## hewittcw

I just tried it this morning but no pin code appeared 

I still need to know about the irblast [option] ? what are the options and how should the command look? Sorry for my lack of knowledge around this.

Chris


----------



## Mark Bennett

So far, I haven't found any post or file that details the options...


----------



## hewittcw

Seems like this thread has run out of steam  I have evrything installed and running but I am not getting consistent results with what appears to be random codes being entered, sometimes more than once, so I gues I'll have to disable it for now and look for another solution.

Any reccommendations anyone? I have a standard Sky box

Chris


----------



## -MC-

hewittcw said:


> Seems like this thread has run out of steam  I have evrything installed and running but I am not getting consistent results with what appears to be random codes being entered, sometimes more than once, so I gues I'll have to disable it for now and look for another solution.
> 
> Any reccommendations anyone? I have a standard Sky box
> 
> Chris


Just buy a WizPin

http://www.keshelectrics.co.uk/

And forget about Irblast 

.


----------



## mikerr

I'd like to add TVDrive/V+ codes into this:
a) to record
b) send "tv" to get out of any menus.
c) send "ok" to get rid of message boxes.

Problem is I don't have a pronto - anyone grabbed the codes for "ok", "record", "tv" "up/down" etc on the TWDrive/ V+ ?


----------



## Mark Bennett

-MC- said:


> Just buy a WizPin
> 
> http://www.keshelectrics.co.uk/
> 
> And forget about Irblast
> 
> .


No good for getting the TiVo to tell the Sky HD box to record on HD though 
That's all I use it for...


----------



## -MC-

Mark Bennett said:


> No good for getting the TiVo to tell the Sky HD box to record on HD though
> That's all I use it for...


See my post #42 and #45, you probably need to update the channels, and all options are explained and configured from the file (no statup options required). Use
this http://www.editpadpro.com/editpadlite.html to edit the file

This is for SKy+(and HD) Only

.


----------



## Mark Bennett

-MC- said:


> See my post #42 and #45, you probably need to update the channels, and all options are explained and configured from the file (no statup options required). Use
> this http://www.editpadpro.com/editpadlite.html to edit the file
> 
> This is for SKy+(and HD) Only
> 
> .


Ah - I think we're confusing each other here 
I've been using it for a few weeks now. :up:


----------



## gazter

-MC- said:


> See my post #42 and #45, you probably need to update the channels, and all options are explained and configured from the file (no statup options required). Use
> this http://www.editpadpro.com/editpadlite.html to edit the file
> 
> This is for SKy+(and HD) Only
> 
> .


Just for anyone coming to the situation fresh, i have irblast working on a reasonably reliable basis now, and have updated the codes for all the latest hd channels and movie channels. Thanks to the person that developed it... I have zero understanding of the programming behind this, just that it works for making sure that all hd content is recorded by skyhd+, and that the pin 0000 is sent for all movie changes before watershed.


----------



## Milhouse

Just to point out that SKY1HD moved from channel 175 to channel 170 last night - I've attached an updated Blast_SkyPlusDigiBox.itcl if anyone is interested, it has the following channel mappings:



Code:


set ::irblast_option_hdchannellist   "140 143 170 193 257 273 313 314 332 408 409 412 450 452 536 543 545 756 757"
set ::irblast_option_movielist	     "301 302 303 304 305 306 307 308 309 310 311 312 313 314"
set ::irblast_option_pin	     "0000"


----------

